# Fishjam



## Junebug

Just an update folks.

We realize many folks are wanting to schedule vacation days, and plan for this event. We have had major set backs due to paper-work that had fallen through the cracks, delaying event details. However all is being sewn up as we speak. I hope to release the lineup of bands, and open registration very soon. Thank you to everyone for your patience. As of now Fishjam is scheduled for the weekend of August 16th again at the POC communtiy center. Hope to see many of you there, and again more information will be coming soon. This years event will benefit Hospice of South Texas.


----------



## dknut

Thanks Junebug... been curious as to whether this was happening this year. I'm glad to hear that it is. Any updates on a website?


----------



## Camilla1

Thanks for the update. We have been planning on this since last year.


----------



## rat-twins

What is the latest Junebug on this great event?


----------



## Speckfish

*Fish Jam*

Good to hear that is indeed going to happen this year.

Speck


----------



## dknut

so....??


----------



## specag01

*Fish Jam 08*

Anyone? Seems like silence is not a good thing..


----------



## rat-twins

silence usually does not mean good things;even if this great event does not happen it was fun while it lasted


----------



## Salty Assassin

It doesnt look like Aug. 16th is going to be the day now does it?


----------



## Bird_Dog

Any ideas? I did not think the tournament would happen so I cancelled my room but per JB's post i rebooked and I have still yet to see anything more on this tournament. has anyone heard anything?


----------



## Mrschasintail

*It's ON!!!*

Aug 16th POC Fishjam III, fishing tournament and concert featuring Honeybrowne, Jarrod Birmingham, and Gary P. Nunn. 10$ a head at the gate, 5$ parking. Proceeds benefit Hospice of South Texas.

Tournament rules, regs, and entries should be online soon.


----------



## Junebug

www.texasmix.com


----------



## rat-twins

team Chas'n Tail will be there


----------



## Junebug

Good to hear it. Looking forward to another great event.


----------



## RussellG

Junebug, is there a registration deadline or did I just overlook it?

rg


----------



## Junebug

There is no deadline, however if you wait until last minute you may only get xl T-shirts in your bags.


----------



## TC redfish

Junebug, I had sent you an e-mail inquiring about Fish Jam Columbia and T-shirts, but I had sent it while working graveyards and probably hit the wrong button. Last year I had ordered some and had them sent to my house, I paid shipping of course. If you are going to have them available this year? If so, I would like to purchase some. I am hoping to finagle some vacation around and attend the event but if not I still would like the shirts. Hope to hear from you and THANKS


----------



## CavassoCruisin

*Hey Junebug*

Do all team members have to be present at check-in on Friday night? Thanks!


----------

